# Getting spiritually in tune



## atlashunter (Oct 13, 2017)

I've been accused of being spiritually dead and not "in tune". It's a fair charge I suppose since it's difficult to really tune in to something that isn't there. This is one of those terms that I'm not fond of because it's vague and slippery. It means different things to people and doesn't even have to be of a religious nature.

Anyway it made me wonder what exactly does that mean to be "spiritually in tune"? Are the "anointed of God" especially "spiritually in tune"? It reminded me of a famous preacher who came to a church I attended in the 80's. Have any of you heard of Kenneth Hagin?

He's dead now but this is a video of him from the 90's.



Now in the 80's, he didn't do this at our church. I don't know if he had come up with this at that time. I don't think he had. But he was said to have a very strong anointing from God and was a powerful faith healer. I remember them doing prayer cloths. He would pray over and touch a cloth that you left at the front of the church. The belief was he would pass healing power into the cloth which you could then take to a loved one that couldn't attend the service and put the cloth on them and they would be healed. I remember one lady brought up a piece of plastic and they told her it wouldn't work. It had to be cloth. 

In this video he walks around and transfers the anointing to others who appear to be so overwhelmed with the holy spirit that they are "drunk with the spirit". There may be some christians lurking who will say yes this is real. It does have some scriptural basis. I know there are many christians who don't buy it. That's fine too. But I find it fascinating to watch. Because it's not like he has a few insiders planted in the crowd to act with him and put on a show. He is getting audience participation on a large scale. So what is going on with them. Is it real to them? Are they fooling themselves? Are they being dishonest and just putting on a show? Maybe all of the above depending on the person. I've seen group dynamics like this. I think we all have. I think there is something to it in terms of our psychology. I can't explain it and I don't believe there is anything supernatural about it but I do think something is happening or getting triggered in the grey matter of these people so in that sense it is real. We see the same thing with cults. We even sometimes see the same thing with politicians. If you look at some old footage of Hitler speeches you can see people seem like they are in a different state of mind. It's like people's brains have been hacked.

So what does it mean to you to be "spiritually in tune"? Can you share some examples of it?


----------

